# Western Culinary Institute



## justme597 (Mar 2, 2002)

I know i just posted a thread earlier, but i was wondering if anyone had any information on the "Western Culinary Institute" in Portland, Oregon? Whether or not its a good school to go to, or just anything in general! THanks


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

I too am interested in any info you all have on Western Culinary.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

Hello all! i was born and rasied in WA State, about 45 min away from portland, oregon.

when i was looking at culinary schools, i looked at western and also clark college. clark college is a public school and western is a private school. i talked with many of the chefs in the area and they told me that western was on the low end of the private schools and clark was on the higher end of the public schools.

do you live near portland?

i look at it like this: western and clark are good schools but they are limited... limited in resources, knowledge, and time. it takes like a year to get your certifacate. western doesnt offer a diploma which is sorta a bad thing becasue if you look at where the food service industy is going, you will, in due time, need a diploma.

for me, i know that western and clark was not for me. i wanted the best education that i could get... money aside. see, people thing that money is a big obstical but it really isnt. with all the scolorships and student loans, it is easy.

i decided on going to The Culinary Institute of America in ny and that is where i am now. i love every minute of it. i am in my third yuear and will have my bachlors degree when i get out.

the simple question i ask of people when looking for a school is how far do you want to get in this industry? where do you want to go? what do you want to do?

if i can be more of a help, feel free to email me at [email protected]. i will be able to get more info on western or any other school if you need it.


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought that Western was an LCB alifliate, like Atlantic, California, and Scottsdale (and others, I think). I've looked into one of those LCB afiliates, and wasn't very impressed (a more sustained account is in one of these posts somewhere), but surely they offer an associates as well as LCB's Grande Diplome?

Western, in Portland, right?

cheers,
P


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

They all offer an AOS but not the LCB Grand Diplome. If that's what you want then go there. What just plain sucks is that I (and anyone else I know) can't use Title IV money to fund an international education. If I could I would high-tail it outta here to european pastures!!!!! Just doggone sucks. I wish I had that $40k I mentioned...........


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

_Some_ offer an AAS. But it's like a degree from the school and then you get a "diploma" in Le Cordon Bleu culinary arts.  I've looked at something during all of my research that I somehow managed to overlook. Comparing all the programs offering an AOS degree, I see that they're all the same price. Everyone (ok some) say CIA is $50k. Well if you factor in living expenses to the other schools they approach that lofty sum too. There's no rule saying you must stay in a resident hall at CIA. Or NECI for that matter. I was picking schools based on $$$ as well as education offered. How wrong of me to not break down the price of the CIA. Not saying I want to go (haven't rule it out, there's still time) but I am at least looking at it. Plus it would offer my wife an opportunity to study her culinary passion, Baking & Pastry Arts. I think she'd love it. I assisted Chef Peter Greweling (God I hope I spelled his name right) when the ACF convention was here this summer. He's a great pastry chef (Who by the way told me he graduated from NECI and did B&P at Greystone) whose classes my wife would enjoy.


----------

